# I want to introduce my 2 beautiful felines :-)



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

So I thought I'd share the other loves in my life, my male cats Sanka & Noel  They're brothers at 2 years old. We got them from a lady who rescues cats from bad situations or off the street. These two lads were dumped in a bin with their 3 siblings and mother at a day old  Luckily this kind lady hand reared them and we gave them their forever home. 

This is Sanka. He's easily twice the size of Noel, long haired and a big fuss pot (if not terribly shy at first). He's fiercely protective of me to the point that when me and my OH go to cuddle in bed, he leaps up and gets into the SMALLEST places inbetween us so she can't have any of my love haha  He follows me around day and night and I am 100% sure he is a mute cat and he never makes a peep. He loves to eat tortilla wrap and Quavers 









This is Noel. He is tiny but fierce. Always running around, always braking things and always up to some sort of mischief. I haven't had a good nights sleep in the 2 years we have had them because of a night time he decides that he is a wolf and likes to howl continuously unless until you get out of bed and play/stroke him! He follows my partner, Ria, around on the other hand and his favourite thing to do in the world is to stick his head under a running tap for no apparent reason! 









So there you have it, my babies. Parts of my reason of getting up and going to a job I hate everyday. Just to give them the best that money can afford


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

They're beautiful! I love cats. I grew up with two crazy siamese who I referred to as my 'brothers'. Someday soon I hope to get a pair myself. A house just isn't a home without kitties!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Cats have always been my true love since I was little! When I was 6 "Santa Claus" brought me a tiny tabby kitten in a cardboard box. I called her Tinsel  She's still living and loving to this day, 16 years old and still as fab as ever  I couldn't have a house without cats, we got these when I lived at my father-in-laws for 3 days a week! Thats how upset I get without cats around me haha. He cared 4 days and I did 3  Devil children but so worth it.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

They're beautiful. <3

I had 3 kitties when I was a kid, but it turns out I'm allergic.  If I wasn't I would definitely have cats now!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

All my family is allergic to cats but just take the hayfever pills, keeps it at bay  We're a big family of feline lovers!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I have a rather bad allergy to rats! Get horribly congested lungs if I'm not careful. Allergies are the worst


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh no :-( Do you take antihistamines? They tend to fix everyone I know's allergies!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Yup but they don't really help all that much. I mainly control it with a strict cleaning regime, and wearing a dustmask when handling litter trays. I also have an air purifier which helps a bit. I should really speak to my doctor about it but I haven't found time to make an appointment. I live in hope I might grow out of it!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh god! That sounds awful D: You might grow out of it, you never know! It's like people grow into and out of hayfever, my Mrs suffered so bad with her hayfever she has to just live inside all Summer. Now she's not too bad and thats without pills. Doctors your best bet though, they prescribed me these antihistamines that you take 3x a day rather than once, so you get a stronger dosage throughout the day


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Ooh thats good advice thanks. I wasn't sure if they could offer much beyond whats available over the counter. I really need to make an appointment. I hate going to the doctors, not been for years, but I think I'm gonna have to bite the bullet on this one!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah mine was for a reaction I was having to the sun (thank God I hate the sun and live for the winter!). The doctors is vile but not as vile as the dentist. I will avoid that at all costs!


----------

